# Modern plywood chairs - 2 per sheet



## JOAT (Apr 9, 2010)

Just ran across this. Not my cuppa, but likely a few here will like it.
Modern Plywood Chairs - 2 Chairs,1 Sheet of Plywood


----------



## difalkner (Jan 3, 2012)

Efficient use of materials, not bad looking chairs. Not for me, either, though.

David


----------



## ScottyDBQ (Jul 5, 2008)

Interesting design and good description of the build - Thanks Theo


----------

